
AI pioneer accused of sex with trafficking victim on Jeffrey Epstein’s island - basicplus2
https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/9/20798900/marvin-minsky-jeffrey-epstein-sex-trafficking-island-court-records-unsealed
======
shadowbanme
I’m confused as to what makes this particular individual a “trafficking
victim” rather than simply a prostitute. At 17, she would have been above the
age of consent in two out of the three states mentioned, although not in the
US Virgin Islands.

~~~
basicplus2
Consent

~~~
shadowbanme
Did she not consent, though? Is that part of the allegation?

